# Moebius Flying Sub accessory set...some initial observations



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello all, I'm fairly new to this forum, but have read a number of very interesting threads, so I thought I'd add my opinion on a seemingly very popular model, or, more accurately, the accessory set for the Moebius FS-01.

Firstly, I've never seen VTTBOTS--so forgive any errors I might make referencing it. I do have the Moebius Seaview and FS-01--pretty nice kits. I saw these at the hobby expo when it came through Chicago last year and figured they'd be a great build, my lack of show knowledge notwithstanding. 

I recveived the accessory set last night, and the quality was very good. I've worked with resin quite a bit, having cast numerous pieces and produced a couple model kits. I know how difficult it can be to make nice, clean parts. Moebius did not disappoint!

The box is very small, but everything was packed carefully and nothing was deformed or broken. The castings were exceptionally clean, with virtually no flash nor seem lines! Very little, if any clean-up will be necessary. Included are two wheel wells, two struts, two wheels, front claw assembly (several pieces), and rear "tricycle" wheel assembly (again, several pieces). Pictures I saw on the web were only of the box itself, and the rear wheel is not very apparent in the picture. I was pleasantly surprised to see there was in fact a third wheel, because the point of my purchase was to enable easy display of the finished sub: it will sit nicely and support itself on all three wheels.

Many of the cast pieces are very thin, but seem strong enough. Notably the spirals in the main wheels, and the landing gear wells themselves are cast VERY thinly, but seem just fine, with perhaps one exception. More on that later.

Anyone who has the flying sub has certainly noticed that the model was designed with this accessory set in the "pipeline." I'm refering to the locating tabs and pins on the interior of the lower hull, as well as the three doors that need to be removed from the lower hull. A dry fitting of the resin pieces to the hull indicate no problems with fit. Not always easy to accomplish with "multi-media"! Good job Moebius!

I had hoped that it might be possible to make the landing gear retractable. Not feasible with the stock pieces. Though not completely out of the question, it will require some extensive re-working of the accessory set, the model, and some completely new pieces will have to be fabricated. Possible, but certainly challenging.

Another consideration: the landing gear will take up some valuable interior space. Valuable, that is, to anyone installing lights in their FS, which seems like everyone! Lights AND landing gear are more than possible, but keep this in mind when designing your wiring system.

Another consideration: price. The accessory set is expensive. You can get it anywhere for $50, or a little less. You may even find it for about $40 shipped if you search around. In fact, at some places, the accessory set costs more than the sub! But price is something that each modeller will have to decide for themself. I don't regret the purchase, because it will make displaying the FS-01 easier. 

There are a couple minor grievances I have with the accessory set. The starboard wheel well was cast VERY thin. So thin I could put my finger through it if I wasn't careful. In fact, at one of the corners there was the smallest of voids. I put some CA and baking soda on this corner from the backside, and will back up the the rest of the well with some plastic sheet.

Detail is a little lacking, but can be made up with some original bits and pieces.

Then there are the instructions. If you can decipher the Flying Sub instructions, you'll be OK with the accessory set instructions. Printed on the back of the package, they are pretty small. I'm sure this was done to save on printing. Thankfully, with so few pieces, assembly is pretty straightforward.

All in all, a nice set and will make the finished model a pretty shelf-sitter.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for those pics...I've been intrigued to know the exact contents...those swirly wheels look particularly impressive. Looking forward to seeing them built.
As I've already discussed on my own thread, I have to agree with you on the instructions. I hate to criticise Moebius as I think their products are terrific but if I could improve one element of the kits it would be the instructions.
The Flying Sub is crying out for an instruction sheet along the lines of Tamiya or Revell using individual assembly steps with maybe the photos on a separate colour insert.
I've been building for 40 years now yet I completely missed the tiny interior lights as they are just blobs on the instruction sheet.
Apologies to Frank if this seems like nitpicking but it's just my opinion of an otherwise fantastic product.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

I picked one up over the weekend.

My copy was perfect. The wheel wells were uniform and not too thin. I have no flash and could not find a single void , bubbles or pits. I think the detail is fine as we never saw inside the wells but there is plenty of room for those that must add details.

My only complaint is the instructions. But I would rather have exactly what is in the box than lower quality and a glossy instruction manual.

To me it is worth every penny and look forward to future accessory kits from Moebius and all of the Aftermarket folks!

Mark Dean


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Mark, Intersting there is so much deviation in castings. If you look at my first pic, the well on the right appears darker in the recessed areas. That's the blanket showing through the resin! The other side is OK, so I guess a less-than-100-per-cent copy went out the factory door. Still, a nice item. Are the struts in your kit a different color resin?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Different colour resins in kits like this are not unusual...I've used kits with three or four shades or completely different colours like grey before now, even where the actual components are identical. I've also had parts with extremely thin sections too so again it's not uncommon on these types of accessories.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Is the box thinner, or just translucent makinf it appear thinner? We have seen variations in the color, but not the thickeness. The way they are cast it's very hard to get something uniformly thinner. 

For the instructions, I never thought anything more would be needed on this kit. It seems simple enough from the pictures to me, but I'll take another look at it!


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi, I appreciate that you follow up on things like this! The thickness of the resin is definitely thinner. On the one corner there was a VERY thin (less than paper) thickness of resin. Manipulating it made a hole--just very light finger pressure punched through. I bolstered that with CA and baking soda. The well in question is uniformly thin, more so in the recessed ares of course. Also, there was an excess of release agent used as it has left an impression in the resin, on the backside (portion in the interior of the SUB). From my own experience, excess release agent will effect the final piece--too much release agent, too little resin. Please don't take this the wrong way, I think the set is really cool, and probably the finest example of resin casting I have ever seen.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

machgo said:


> Hi, I appreciate that you follow up on things like this! The thickness of the resin is definitely thinner. On the one corner there was a VERY thin (less than paper) thickness of resin. Manipulating it made a hole--just very light finger pressure punched through. I bolstered that with CA and baking soda. The well in question is uniformly thin, more so in the recessed ares of course. Also, there was an excess of release agent used as it has left an impression in the resin, on the backside (portion in the interior of the SUB). From my own experience, excess release agent will effect the final piece--too much release agent, too little resin. Please don't take this the wrong way, I think the set is really cool, and probably the finest example of resin casting I have ever seen.


I understand, but we will replace parts like this. I'd like to get it back to show the factory, it helps us prevent problems in the future like this. If it's fixed, and you don't want to bother I understand. If this option works for you, just send an e-mail to the office and I'll make sure we get it taken care of. It is an expensive little set, and you shouldn't have to fix any of it. I wish we could do them more reasonably, but believe it or not, those little kits cost us more to produce than the Flying Sub itself!


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

That's a generous offer and excellent customer service. In this case though, I'm happy to repair the piece. It only requires some plastic sheet to shore up the unseen back part. If you think photographs would help, I'd be happy to take them and email them to you.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

machgo said:


> That's a generous offer and excellent customer service. In this case though, I'm happy to repair the piece. It only requires some plastic sheet to shore up the unseen back part. If you think photographs would help, I'd be happy to take them and email them to you.


That would be great. Anything we can show them so they can improve quality is appreciated!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

This is just ANOTHER example of a TOP NOTCH and PROFESSIONAL company!!!

Frank...you are TOPS in my book for taking the time to post and stay on top of your customers concerns!

Must be why I have spent soo much money on Moebius products!!!

Thanks Frank!

MMM


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

machgo said:


> Mark, Intersting there is so much deviation in castings. If you look at my first pic, the well on the right appears darker in the recessed areas. That's the blanket showing through the resin! The other side is OK, so I guess a less-than-100-per-cent copy went out the factory door. Still, a nice item. Are the struts in your kit a different color resin?


Yes, the struts appear to be more plastic. 

Frank, do not get me wrong. This kit is for us folks who don't read instructions!

I love ALL of the kits!

Mark Dean


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That's an important detail--the struts which are the "load bearing" parts of this package do seem to be made out of something different like polyurethane or what we used to call "unbreakable plastic." It's much less brittle than resin and seems like it would support the weight of the kit very well.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

jbond said:


> That's an important detail--the struts which are the "load bearing" parts of this package do seem to be made out of something different like polyurethane or what we used to call "unbreakable plastic." It's much less brittle than resin and seems like it would support the weight of the kit very well.


Thats what I needed to know. I thought about resin struts 'sagging' over time.

Max Bryant


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Moebius said:


> That would be great. Anything we can show them so they can improve quality is appreciated!


Moebius, pictures sent through website contact link. Let me know if they don't come through--I'll send them again.


----------



## crmfghtr (Feb 18, 2010)

*Review*

Thanks for the review, I've always wanted a Flying Sub with the landing gear, based on this I think Im going to give it a shot!



machgo said:


> Hello all, I'm fairly new to this forum, but have read a number of very interesting threads, so I thought I'd add my opinion on a seemingly very popular model, or, more accurately, the accessory set for the Moebius FS-01.
> 
> Firstly, I've never seen VTTBOTS--so forgive any errors I might make referencing it. I do have the Moebius Seaview and FS-01--pretty nice kits. I saw these at the hobby expo when it came through Chicago last year and figured they'd be a great build, my lack of show knowledge notwithstanding.
> 
> ...


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Go for it. The sub itself is a sweet model. Check out (if you haven't already) miniature sun's build up. And don't take any of the minor criticisms I had for the accessory set too seriously--it's beautifully made, IMO you won't be disappointed.


----------

